# Failed fosterers...we are weak!



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

After succesfully fostering three dobes for a rescue, we have given in on #4, and he will be joining our girl on trips out in the van....
Here is my fave pic of him vegging out in the heat...meet Harvey Jr...


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard Harvey Jr


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Foster*

Hi

What a lovely looking dog. Fostering a dog is as much of a challenge as fostering a child. Full credit to you. You are obviously as much of a softy as me with dogs.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What a gorgeous hunk of loveliness! oh and the dog as well - steady on Russ!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why, when we look into those eyes, are we not surprised that you fell for him? :lol:


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks...he is rather lush and who can say no to this face...









Not sure Maple is quite thrilled by it all...










I am chipping him tonight and he starts his pet passport process tomorrow. Another year not leaving UK> but worth it!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

The second pic of him has the look of a 'meercat' about it! lovely boy!


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

He is beautiful I can see how you couldnt resist. :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw he is a lovely looking dog, will he be with you until rehomed or is he with you to stay ?


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

He is staying, hence we are failed fosters...

Funnily enough was speaking to lady at the Newbury show and she asked had we failed yet, whe we said one was a foster...she then showed me her van with several dogs tucked up inside.... :lol:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

As soon as i saw Dobe rescue i wondered :wink: 

Knew you would FAIL, Harvey is gorjuss so i'm not suprised at all :lol: 

I know i was chatting you , i have the whippet , chinese crested and crested pup , i have fostered for a lurcher rescue and the last one Lola is now with Hippypair from this site (At the mo Lola is back with me as they are on the French rally ) 

I am sure Maple loves him , really :roll: :lol: 


Chris


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Super dog.... we foster them too. Failed completely with the mutt in the avatar and nearly failed with the 40 kilo oaf-hound below. It's really challenging and best of luck. 

14 week old Alsatian puppy on the way tomorrow for a few days - she won't stay long, very pretty and very gentle


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

My friend took in a rescued greyhound. He was gorgeous. Anyway, she wanted to do all she could for Greyhound Rescue Wales - fund-raising, selling raffle tickets and then fostering...... 

She took in Judy to foster. Couldn't give her up when the time came. I think she worked so hard with her as she'd been mistreated it was too much of a wrench to let her go.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like Harvey Jnr has fallen on his feet  
Kudos to you for the fostering and giving number 4 a permanent home.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Had a trip down to a campsite near Bridport and managed to capture this little moment of Forest Gumpness!










and a chill out moment


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We nick all your photos for our doggy album


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Frank. I have thousands! Check out  here


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Need a password Debs have you done what I did and sent the wrong link


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Urm yes, looks like it!
try putting in dobermann


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

On the 'ed mate...










With his chick Maple...


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

For those needing a dobe fix some of our now permanent boy....


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi littlenell, what a lovely boy. I don't think Rich and myself would have lasted that long we would want to keep them all


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Lovely fit looking dogs,im a big staffy fan mines old now and shes loved to bits. You cant get a better friend than a dog. Ps mines a rescue and they are the best dogs.


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

Lovely photo's, we have fostered 27 dogs since 2007 for Many tears animal rescue all have been adopted but it has been very difficult to say goodbye to some. We do this during the winter months when not using the motorhome. On Sunday we will collect 2 ex breeding Westies for fostering so will have a busy time. Sandra & Ray


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Full of admiration for the job you do as fosterers. I have a rescue dobe, Max. We are his 3rd home, and he is lovely but v hard work. I doubt he would tolerate foster sibs, even if I had the energy!


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

We now have the 2 Westies with us so will start teaching them to live in a house and for them to put their trust in us, this can take a while but is well worth the effort.


----------

